# good news -- bad news



## moeman (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I have been posting here since I found out about my wife's EA with a low level employee of his father overseas (something like a male maid). I just returned from a trip there and confronted the OM by only saying treat M (my wife's name) like she's my wife because she is and then walked away. Not a word from him. I have since returned and the good news is that the unfinished business is done and I feel a little bit better. However, the anger, hurt, and my wife's denials still exist. The marriage maybe repairable but it sure isn't (or is not going to be) what it used to be. The calm is gone...

M.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope it won't be the same.
Some thing in the old marraige caused your wife to stray.
So dont expect it or her to be the same, both your marriage and your wife are now totaly differant and if you both change your behaviors you can have a awsome new marriage with the same person


----------

